# The best free anti-virus software currently out there...



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I know this has been discussed before, but I searched and didn't see any recent discussion or anything from even this year.

I'm not going to start a poll with this because I don't have that kind of time, but if you want, post a mini-review on which free anti-virus software you think is currently the best thing around, and offer a few points on why you think so. You can broaden to multi-service suits that offer virus scanning, spyware and/or firewall, etc if you want...but my intention is to specifically address anti-virus applications so anything that serves that purpose first is good to go...

It's been well over a year since I actually used any anti-virus software on any of my systems...no one needs to comment on that...  I know what I'm doing. However, I just dug out an old 120 GB hard drive that I want to start using again, and I'm going to need to make sure it's clean. Back in the day, the last application I was using was Avast, but I'm always on the look out for what's new and free and even better...

A comment on not using anti-virus software: although it really isn't the best choice, it is ok if you know what you're doing, use browser alternatives (i.e. Firefox) instead of IE...and if you really want to have zero threat and not use anti-virus software, switch to linux. I'm fairly certain that this particular system is clean, but after I find new software to check this old hard drive, I'll post results over what really has infected this system over the past year+. (p.s. I do run ad-aware every now and then)

Thanks!


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

I use and recommend AVG...
it would also be interesting to run webroots spysweeper on your system to see what it finds...it has a free 14 trial..get it here...

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,30904-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html

let us know what it finds


----------



## Luckyjfl (Nov 15, 2005)

I have tried nearly virtually them all, and still come back to AVG.


----------



## GlenB (Oct 1, 2006)

Check out: www.av-comparatives.org to compare detection rates and other info.

Antivir has one of the best detection levels of any antivirus and has a free 'Antivir Classic' version. 
Personally I've found AVG to be very good as well as it's very light on resources.


----------



## Kalstolyn (Oct 28, 2006)

My recommendation is usually AVG. Spysweeper is a resource hog, by the way. I would suggest turning it off in msconfig and only letting it run when you choose to manually start it, rather than letting it run in the background, particularly if you have a slower processor, less than 512mb of ram, or are running an older machine.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

BitDefender isn't too bad either.


----------



## jbeske (Nov 9, 2006)

Curious how it ranks up with AVG?


----------



## otzi (Nov 8, 2006)

i think AVG best


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Computer Associates has an anti-virus program free for 1 year. I use it on both my PC's and it's a good program.

http://home3.ca.com/Microsoft/


----------



## treespirit (Oct 19, 2004)

Our ISP used to give us Computer Associates and I liked that one a lot, now they use Norton  so I just got AVG and I like that so far. :up:


----------



## Flyright (Oct 26, 2006)

I've been using it for about two years and it's been excellent. They keep giving me a notice that I'm going to have to start paying for it starting in January. I guess I will, especially since I've gotten a couple years of protection for free up 'till now. 

For spyware I've been using Spyware Doctor, also for a couple years. It too has been excellent.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Flyright said:


> I've been using it for about two years and it's been excellent. They keep giving me a notice that I'm going to have to start paying for it starting in January. I guess I will, especially since I've gotten a couple years of protection for free up 'till now.
> 
> For spyware I've been using Spyware Doctor, also for a couple years. It too has been excellent.


AVG should still have a free version in January.


----------



## indiandan (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.htm
i only use this one


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Since I use MSN I have an option to receive Spysweeper and McAfee for free, but I still prefer AVG and Spybot.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Flyright said:


> I've been using it (AVG) for about two years and it's been excellent. They keep giving me a notice that I'm going to have to start paying for it starting in January. I guess I will, especially since I've gotten a couple years of protection for free up 'till now.


OMG...NO! Don't buy ANYTHING! 

Here's more clarification regarding *AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition's* upcoming change this January.

The way *AVG Free Advisor* announced it's newest upgrade makes it appear to some folks that after January 15 of 2007, the FREE Edition will no longer be available....*not true*...ONLY v7.1 will not be available.

Users of AVG Free were confused with AVG's statement in their Advisor that we received:
*"AVG Free 7.1 version will be discontinued on 15th of Jan 2007."*

*Read the AVG Free Advisor*

*AVG Free Edition will continue to be FREE...just a new version will be available
(actually, V7.5 FREE is available right now for you to upgrade)*

Version 7.1 is simply being replaced now by version 7.5 "FREE" and you can upgrade now...

More information in this *TSG Forum Thread*

So everyone, if you like using AVG Free Edition like I do, don't start looking for a replacement thinking it's no longer "Free", simply upgrade to the new v7.5 "Free" Edition now.

*>>You can upgrade from v7.1 to v7.5 FREE EDITION here<<*

Cheers!


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

deuce,you may want to read this thread starting at post #16 http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/520029-free-anti-virus-2.html#post4190096


----------



## zhooper04 (Dec 3, 2006)

AVG for me.


----------

